# American Theological Inquiry (Journal Preview)



## dannyhyde (Nov 28, 2008)

If you have not heard of American Theological Inquiry it is an inter-tradition forum for scholars who affirm the historic Ecumenical Creeds of Christendom to constructively communicate contemporary theologies, developments, ideas, commentaries, and insights pertaining to theology, culture, and history toward reforming and elevating Western Christianity.

It is available as hard copy as well as online as a .pdf. http://atijournal.org/

Volume 1:1 included articles by Reformed scholars John Cooper (on panentheism), Sam Lammerson, and D. G. Hart.

Volume 1:2 included articles by Reformed scholars Kelly James Clark (open theism) and Ryan McIlhenny.

Volume 2:1 has the following:
__________
THE THEOLOGY OF GERALD O’COLLINS AND POSTMODERNISM
Craig A. Baron, PhD
Assistant Professor of Theology at St. John’s University, Queens, New York.

LATE HAVE I LEFT THEE: A REFLECTION ON AUGUSTINE THE MANICHEE AND THE LOGIC OF BELIEF ADOPTION
Charles Natoli, PhD
Chair of Department of Philosophy and Classical Studies at St. John Fisher College. Author of: Fire in the Dark: Essays on Pascal’s Pensées and Provinciales (University of Rochester Press, 2005).

Jesus ON THE BIG SCREEN
Stephen Nichols, PhD
Professor of Theology at Lancaster Bible College and Graduate School. Author of: The Reformation: How a Monk and a Mallet Changed the World (Crossway, 2007); Heaven on Earth: Capturing Jonathan Edwards's Vision of Living in Between (Crossway, 2006), and Pages from Church History: A Guided Tour of Christian Classics (P&R Publishing, 2006).

LUTHERAN PURITANISM?
ADIAPHORA IN LUTHERAN ORTHODOXY AND POSSIBLE COMMONALITIES IN REFORMED ORTHODOXY
Rev. Daniel R. Hyde, MDiv, (ThM cand).
Pastor of the Oceanside United Reformed Church. Author of: Jesus Loves the Little Children: Why We Baptize Children (Reformed Fellowship, 2006); The Good Confession: An Exploration of the Christian Faith (Wipf & Stock, 2007); What to Expect in Reformed Worship: A Visitor’s Guide (Wipf & Stock, 2007); God With Us: Knowing the Mystery of Who Jesus Is (Reformation Heritage, 2007); and With Heart and Mouth: An Exposition of the Belgic Confession (Reformed Fellowship, 2008).

A ROSE BY ANY OTHER NAME: ATTEMPTS AT CLASSIFYING NORTH AMERICAN PROTESTANT WORSHIP
Lester Ruth, PhD
Lily May Jarvis Professor of Christian Worship at Asbury Theological Seminary. Author of: A Little Heaven Below: Worship at Early Methodist Quarterly Meetings (Kingswood Books, 2000), Accompanying the Journey: A Handbook for Sponsors (Discipleship Resources, 1997), Creative Preaching on the Sacraments (with Craig Satterlee; Discipleship Resources, 2001), and Early Methodist Life and Spirituality: A Reader (Kingswood Books, 2005).

TWIN PARABLES OF STEWARDSHIP IN LUKE
J. Lyle Story, PhD
Professor of Biblical Languages and New Testament in the School of Divinity at Regent University and co-Author of: Greek to Me (Longwood, FL: Xulon Press, 2002), as well as The Greek to Me Multimedia Tutorial (CD-ROM) and other teaching aids.

DEATH, KILLING AND PERSONAL IDENTITY
Todd S. Bindig, PhD
Assistant Visiting Professor of Philosophy at Niagara University. Author of: Identity, Potential and Design - How they Impact the Debate over the Morality of Abortion (VDM Verlag Dr. Mueller E.K., 2008)

BOOK REVIEWS
Cornelius Van Til: Reformed Apologist and Churchman. By John R. Muether. Phillipsburg, NJ: P&R Publishers, 2008; 288 pp., $24.99.
—Ryan McIlhenny, PhD, Assistant Professor of History, Providence Christian College

The Place of Christ in Liturgical Prayer: Trinity, Christology, and Liturgical Theology. By Bryan Spinks (ed). Collegeville, MN: Pueblo Books, 2008; 378 pp., $49.95
—Rev. James R. A. Merrick (PhD cand), King’s College, University of Aberdeen

The Word in This World: Two Sermons by Karl Barth. By Karl Barth; Kurt Johanson (ed); Christopher Asprey (trans). Vancouver: Regent College Publishing, 2007; 66 pp., $7.95.

God the Holy Trinity: Reflections on Christian Faith and Practice. By Timothy George (ed). Grand Rapids: Baker, 2006; 175 pp., $20.00
—Benjamin Myers, PhD, Postdoctoral Research Fellow, The University of Queensland

Is Christianity Good for the World? By Christopher Hitchens and Douglas Wilson. Moscow, ID: Canon Press, 2008; 72 pp., $12.00.
—Ian Clary, DiscerningReader.com

Becoming Conversant With The Emerging Church: Understanding a Movement and Its Implications. By D. A. Carson. Grand Rapids, MI: Zondervan, 2008; 256 pp., $14.99.

Jesus Made in America: A Cultural History from the Puritans to The Passion of the Christ. By Stephen Nichols. Downers Grove, IL: IVP Academic, 2008; 237 pp., $24.95.

The Courage To Be Protestant: Truth-lovers, Marketers, and Emergents in the Postmodern World. By David Wells. Grand Rapids, MI: Eerdmans, 2008; 253 pp., $25.00.

The Evolution Controversy: A Survey of Competing Theories. By Thomas Fowler and Daniel Kuebler. Grand Rapids, MI: Baker Academic, 2008; 384 pp., $26.00.
—Tim Challies, DiscerningReader.com


----------



## Grymir (Nov 28, 2008)

I can't wait. This is like a protestant "First Things"!! Great stuff that relates and investigates modern theological trends.


----------

